# Compliance with IEEE Std 1003.1, 2013 Edition



## Maelstorm (Apr 27, 2015)

Is there a timeline as to when FreeBSD will be in compliance with IEEE Std 1003.1, 2013 Edition?  I'm wondering because there's a few functions in this standard that simplifies things.  Those are as follows:


pthread_mutexattr_getrobust
pthread_mutexattr_setrobust
These are documented here:

http://pubs.opengroup.org/onlinepubs/9699919799/functions/pthread_mutexattr_setrobust.html

As a programmer myself, I understand that these things take time.  Right now, I'm just looking at a time frame when this will be added to the system.

Edit: 4/26/2015 18:50: Corrected URL to document.


----------

